# pregnant? or fat?



## abreanalynn6 (Aug 22, 2021)

we bought this jenny at the end of december 2020 and the lady said they she may have been bred before she got her in june or july 2020, she’s about 4 years old and don’t believe she’s had a baby before. i’ve never had a bred donkey before so i’m not sure what i’m looking for. she is a bit skittish and shy so it’s a bit harder to get closer for udder development is there is any. her name is thelma and her sisters name is louise.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Aug 22, 2021)

Can you get a photo of her at her level, behind about 5 ft (or more if you can enlarge the photo). Maybe a late August or September baby? I think I heard somewhere that they may be pregnant for a month or so longer than a horse (but don't quote me on that!). We just had our first foal in April. My mini used to kick me all the time but now she comes up to me after she's had the baby. If she's predator wary, don't stare at her belly or back end too much..she may think you are thinking about eating the little one. My pregnant mini is like this and keeps walking off on me. If you don't have a kicker on your hands, when you can get up to her, put your phone's camera on selfie and just slide it under her and snap a picture of the udder. If you can't do anything, try just taking a side photo but down at her level. Pictures every day should show some changes. When her belly drops and there is a "V" it will be soon. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 22, 2021)

Omg! Look at that face! And those ears! She is a cutie and I love their names


----------



## Taz (Aug 23, 2021)

She looks like she could be lopsided, that would mean pregnant as the baby moves to one side or the other for a while. It's really hard to know so the best thing would be to treat her like she is. Give her a bit of maternity or senior feed and watch her closely.


----------

